# Gps Will not lock



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

I have switched roms and installed apps like faster gps. I have waited as long as 40 minutes and gps still doesnt lock.

Does anyone happen to know the reason?


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

KayC94 said:


> I have switched roms and installed apps like faster gps. I have waited as long as 40 minutes and gps still doesnt lock.
> 
> Does anyone happen to know the reason?


A little more information might help. Switched ROMs is a little vague.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Have you tried providing the flux capacitor 1.21 gigawatts of power? That's been known to provide a better lock on every rom out there.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

AndroidChakra said:


> Have you tried providing the flux capacitor 1.21 gigawatts of power? That's been known to provide a better lock on every rom out there.


El Oh El

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> Have you tried providing the flux capacitor 1.21 gigawatts of power? That's been known to provide a better lock on every rom out there.


Only works if you can throw your phone 88mph..... :-( Sadly nothing works after that


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

Galaxy nexus 4.2.1 drivers are the culprit they do not lock GPS Google for the 4.2.2 GPS and WiFi drivers and flash it problem fixed.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

litdroid said:


> Galaxy nexus 4.2.1 drivers are the culprit they do not lock GPS Google for the 4.2.2 GPS and WiFi drivers and flash it problem fixed.


actually the problem is likely a mix or incomplete set of 4.2.2 GPS drivers. 4.1 drivers also helped but 4.2.2 GPS files are ideal on 4.2.2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

SOrry im a noob. What might be the problem?


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

What ROM are you running?

The recent cm 10.1 nightlies have had 0 problems locking onto GPS for me. When they originally switched to Android 4.2.2 there were users with the binary files that related to GPS but that's been fixed fully as of about a week ago.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Hey tiny. I've ran both atom 422 and commotion. And GPS doesn't lock for either.

Can you link me those binaries


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Try these:

http://d-h.st/3Pm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lect (Aug 2, 2011)

goto your app settings

clear data on Google Services
clear data on Maps

then reboot, re-open maps and it will update. then it will ask you to let Google access it, say yes. then it will try to find some GPS. it should do it within 20 seconds.


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> goto your app settings
> 
> clear data on Google Services
> clear data on Maps
> ...


Flashed Cyanoenmod and gps locked within 10 seconds. Will try both of those later! thanks guys!


----------

